# Meter blank



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Might come in handy on Sunday ...say at about 6PM [EST]....


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That's a lot better than the bottom of a five gallon bucket I have used as a temp meter blank.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

In CT the electrical inspectors will give you covers and jumpers for service upgrades. They don't want you to reinstall the meters after the upgrade.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have meter blanks in my van. i use them in the rain when i install a new service. the rain does not stop me from working :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks like an actual glass "meter glass". You'll notice most of the old timers calling a meter blank a "meter glass" or they might tell you to "put a glass in the meter socket", even though they've been plastic for forever now.


----------



## brokenankle (Jan 17, 2009)

*I have one of those too.*




bigredc222 said:


> I'm doing some early spring cleaning and came across this. I've saved this for over 20 years. It's a meter blank. I save this stuff, I don't know why. I can't bring myself to throw it away.
> Chris


My wife uses it under one of her plants.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i have meter blanks in my van. i use them in the rain when i install a new service. the rain does not stop me from working :thumbsup:


Kind of a small rain hat...isn't it?

:tt2:

:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Kind of a small rain hat...isn't it?
> 
> :tt2:
> 
> :laughing:


i stick it inside the meter socket to protect it from the rain instead of that cardboard. i have a couple of them i found around places

that was pretty funny too


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the plant idea. That will give me a reason to keep it and not feel like a total pack rat. 
Chris


----------

